# Neues PCGH-Sonderheft Aufrüsten oder Tunen 2014 jetzt ab 4,49 Euro vorbestellbar



## PCGH-Redaktion (9. Juli 2014)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Neues PCGH-Sonderheft Aufrüsten oder Tunen 2014 jetzt ab 4,49 Euro vorbestellbar*

					Das PCGH Sonderheft 03/2014 erklärt ausführlich und präzise, wie ein Spielerechner durch den gezielten Austausch von Komponenten auf ein neues Leistungsniveau gehoben werden kann. Zusätzlich warnt die Redaktion vor Situationen, in denen ein Aufrüsten nicht sinnvoll ist und schützt so vor Fehlinvestitionen. Abgerundet wird das Paket durch zahlreiche Tuning-Tipps.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Neues PCGH-Sonderheft Aufrüsten oder Tunen 2014 jetzt ab 4,49 Euro vorbestellbar*


----------



## IGladiatorX (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Neues PCGH-Sonderheft Aufrüsten oder Tunen 2014 jetzt ab 4,49 Euro vorbestellbar*

Hört sich interessant an könnte einiges für unerfahrene wie mich dabei sein


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Neues PCGH-Sonderheft Aufrüsten oder Tunen 2014 jetzt ab 4,49 Euro vorbestellbar*

Es wird seine Käufer finden aber es wird die Fragen hier bestimmt nicht weniger werden lassen


----------



## PCGH_Tom (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Neues PCGH-Sonderheft Aufrüsten oder Tunen 2014 jetzt ab 4,49 Euro vorbestellbar*



IGladiatorX schrieb:


> Hört sich interessant an könnte einiges für unerfahrene wie mich dabei sein


 
Ganz bestimmt sogar! 

@Dr.Bakterius: Das sollte wohl klar sein, auch auf 80 Seiten lässt sich kaum jedes Thema bis ins kleinste Detail abhandeln. Aber wir legen (hoffentlich) einen guten Grundstein an Basiswissen mit unserem kommenden Sonderheft


----------



## Harley1977 (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: Neues PCGH-Sonderheft Aufrüsten oder Tunen 2014 jetzt ab 4,49 Euro vorbestellbar*

Wie kann ich das Heft versandkostenfrei bestellen?
Im Text steht folgendes: "*Jetzt bestellen:* PCGH-Sonderheft 03/2014 Aufrüsten oder Tunen? für nur 5,99 Euro (*versandkostenfrei und nur 4,49 für Abonnenten!*)"
Wenn ich aber das Heft im Shop bestellen will, wird mir immer 2 € Versandkosten angezeigt.

Gruß Harley


----------



## Atlan1971 (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Neues PCGH-Sonderheft Aufrüsten oder Tunen 2014 jetzt ab 4,49 Euro vorbestellbar*



Harley1977 schrieb:


> versandkostenfrei und nur 4,49 für Abonnenten



Versandkostenfrei nur für Abonnenten und diese zahlen auch nur 4,49€ für das Heft.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Neues PCGH-Sonderheft Aufrüsten oder Tunen 2014 jetzt ab 4,49 Euro vorbestellbar*



PCGH_Tom schrieb:


> Ganz bestimmt sogar!
> 
> @Dr.Bakterius: Das sollte wohl klar sein, auch auf 80 Seiten lässt sich kaum jedes Thema bis ins kleinste Detail abhandeln. Aber wir legen (hoffentlich) einen guten Grundstein an Basiswissen mit unserem kommenden Sonderheft



 Ich will eure Arbeit nicht schlecht machen, aber egal was man bisher gemacht hat die Leute sind überwiegend zu faul zum nachlesen, Boardsuche oder mal Google zu bemühen. Dann kommt als nächstes mein Kiosk ( oder man sonst kauft ) hat es nicht obwohl dort über Jahre kauft und bloß dem Händler was sagen muss


----------



## Harley1977 (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Neues PCGH-Sonderheft Aufrüsten oder Tunen 2014 jetzt ab 4,49 Euro vorbestellbar*

Vergaß ich zu erwähnen:
Ich habe ein Abo


----------



## informatrixx (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Neues PCGH-Sonderheft Aufrüsten oder Tunen 2014 jetzt ab 4,49 Euro vorbestellbar*

ein gutes Infoheft


----------



## Voyager10 (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Neues PCGH-Sonderheft Aufrüsten oder Tunen 2014 jetzt ab 4,49 Euro vorbestellbar*

Ohh Gott , verdienen die immernoch ihr Geld mit vermeintlichen Tuning Tips und Programmen ?  
Das ist och ehh alles Käse , eine SSD und RAM in die Kiste und man hat deutlich mehr gewonnen als mit Tuningprogrammen mit zweifelhaften Versprechungen.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Neues PCGH-Sonderheft Aufrüsten oder Tunen 2014 jetzt ab 4,49 Euro vorbestellbar*

Meinst du uns? In derartigen PCGH-Magazinen geht's um wirksame Maßnahmen, nicht um Registry-Tweaks. Im Sonderheft wird folglich jede Komponente unter Anleitung übertaktet, die nicht bei 3 auf den Bäumen ist (Tuning-Teil). Hilft das nicht, dann tut's der Aufrüstteil mit zahlreichen Benchmarks, Matrizen und Produktempfehlungen. Und die kann man dann auch wieder tunen ... 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Daniel Sun (26. Juli 2014)

*Neues PCGH-Sonderheft - bitte ohne Versandkosten ...*

Hallo,

eine Frage zur Bestellung vom ABO Besitzern. Leider wird bei der Vorbestellung 03/2014 die Versandkosten mit hinzugefügt. Wann wird dieser Fehler behoben?

Gruß - Daniel


----------



## PCGH_Tom (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Neues PCGH-Sonderheft - bitte ohne Versandkosten ...*



Daniel Sun schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> eine Frage zur Bestellung vom ABO Besitzern. Leider wird bei der Vorbestellung 03/2014 die Versandkosten mit hinzugefügt. Wann wird dieser Fehler behoben?
> 
> Gruß - Daniel



Ich gebe es mal weiter, Update folgt.


----------



## DerDoofy (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Neues PCGH-Sonderheft Aufrüsten oder Tunen 2014 jetzt ab 4,49 Euro vorbestellbar*

Sind bei den Tipps und Empfehlungen zu Grafikkarten und Prozessoren auch Benchmarks beigelegt?

Und wenn ja - ist irgendeine Art von Information vorhanden, welche Ergebnisse eine Grafikkarte nun mit dem eigenen Prozessor, und nicht dem des Testsystems, erzielen würde?
Zum bessere Verständnis: Ich meine, dass Grafikkarten ja meist mit äußerst teuren und starken Prozessoren getestet werden. Hier weiß ich als Laie nie so recht, wie die Leistung der Grafikkarte nun mit meinem System aussehen würde. Meist werden dadurch für mich mehr die Verhältnisse zwischen einzelnen Grafikkarten deutlich, jedoch erfahre ich wenig darüber, wie die getestete Komponente in meinem System funktionieren würde.

So eine Information stelle ich mir zum Beispiel so vor, dass angegeben wird: Das Ergebnis der Grafikkarte mit diesem oder jenen Prozessor wäre um so und so viel Punkte schwächer oder besser.

Ich hoffe es wurde irgendwie verstanden.

Ich möchte nämlich noch dieses Jahr eine Grafikkarte kaufen, und da käme mir das Heft ganz gelegen.


----------



## Bandicoot (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Neues PCGH-Sonderheft Aufrüsten oder Tunen 2014 jetzt ab 4,49 Euro vorbestellbar*



Voyager10 schrieb:


> Ohh Gott , verdienen die immernoch ihr Geld mit vermeintlichen Tuning Tips und Programmen ?
> Das ist och ehh alles Käse , eine SSD und RAM in die Kiste und man hat deutlich mehr gewonnen als mit Tuningprogrammen mit zweifelhaften Versprechungen.



Ich sags mal so. Was nützt dir der größe Schwz wenn er in der Mitte nicht Hart wird  
Etwas feintuning hat noch keinen geschadet und das bei vielen allgemeine Nachlesefaulheit besteht, merkt man daran das immer wieder die gleichen Fragen hier im Forum aufkommen obwohl das Thema schon 3-4 mal getreaded wurde und nur mal nachgelesen werden müsste. 
Ich hol mir das auch gern da immer nützliche Infos drin sind die so zusammengefasst nirgends stehen. 
Außerdem kann man die auch mal Freunden geben die ein mit solchen Fragen löchern.  
 Weiter So


----------



## PCGH_Raff (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Neues PCGH-Sonderheft Aufrüsten oder Tunen 2014 jetzt ab 4,49 Euro vorbestellbar*



DerDoofy schrieb:


> Sind bei den Tipps und Empfehlungen zu Grafikkarten und Prozessoren auch Benchmarks beigelegt?
> 
> Und wenn ja - ist irgendeine Art von Information vorhanden, welche Ergebnisse eine Grafikkarte nun mit dem eigenen Prozessor, und nicht dem des Testsystems, erzielen würde?
> Zum bessere Verständnis: Ich meine, dass Grafikkarten ja meist mit äußerst teuren und starken Prozessoren getestet werden. Hier weiß ich als Laie nie so recht, wie die Leistung der Grafikkarte nun mit meinem System aussehen würde. Meist werden dadurch für mich mehr die Verhältnisse zwischen einzelnen Grafikkarten deutlich, jedoch erfahre ich wenig darüber, wie die getestete Komponente in meinem System funktionieren würde.
> ...



Moin!

Yep, neben Leistungsindizes (darunter ein Chart von 40 Grafikkarten!) gibt's auch Matrizen, d.h. die Gegenüberstellung von CPU-GPU-Kombinationen, die herausstellen, wie der Gewinn bzw. Verlust ausfällt, wenn man umrüstet. Du wirst gewiss die Informationen finden, die du brauchst. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## DerDoofy (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Neues PCGH-Sonderheft Aufrüsten oder Tunen 2014 jetzt ab 4,49 Euro vorbestellbar*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Yep, neben Leistungsindizes (darunter ein Chart von 40 Grafikkarten!) gibt's auch Matrizen, d.h. die Gegenüberstellung von CPU-GPU-Kombinationen, die herausstellen, wie der Gewinn bzw. Verlust ausfällt, wenn man umrüstet. Du wirst gewiss die Informationen finden, die du brauchst.
> 
> ...



Danke für die Antwort.  

Dann wird das Heftchen mal bestellt.


----------



## th_fn_styles (1. August 2014)

*AW: Neues PCGH-Sonderheft - bitte ohne Versandkosten ...*



PCGH_Tom schrieb:


> Ich gebe es mal weiter, Update folgt.


 
Gibt's da schon etwas neues zu? Kundenstatus  'aktiver Abonnent' aber es werden zwei Euro Versandkosten angezeigt


----------



## PCGH_Tom (1. August 2014)

*AW: Neues PCGH-Sonderheft - bitte ohne Versandkosten ...*



th_fn_styles schrieb:


> Gibt's da schon etwas neues zu? Kundenstatus  'aktiver Abonnent' aber es werden zwei Euro Versandkosten angezeigt


 
Leider nein, der zuständige Mitarbeiter ist leider noch bis Montag im Urlaub. Anderweitige Recherchen haben bislang keine Lösung ergeben, daher kann ich nur um Geduld bitten


----------



## PCGH_Tom (4. August 2014)

*AW: Neues PCGH-Sonderheft - bitte ohne Versandkosten ...*



th_fn_styles schrieb:


> Gibt's da schon etwas neues zu? Kundenstatus  'aktiver Abonnent' aber es werden zwei Euro Versandkosten angezeigt


 
Ich habe heute Rückmeldung bekommen: So wie es aussieht musst Du dich an den Dienstleister wenden unter: computec[at]dpv.de 
Die haben auch Einblick in die Kundendaten und können im Zweifel die Versandkosten erstatten.

Halte mich doch auf dem Laufenden


----------



## Shurchil (8. August 2014)

*AW: Neues PCGH-Sonderheft Aufrüsten oder Tunen 2014 jetzt ab 4,49 Euro vorbestellbar*



> für nur 5,99 Euro (versandkostenfrei und nur 4,49 für Abonnenten!)



Gilt das auch für Mini-Abo?


----------



## PCGH_Tom (12. August 2014)

*AW: Neues PCGH-Sonderheft Aufrüsten oder Tunen 2014 jetzt ab 4,49 Euro vorbestellbar*



Shurchil schrieb:


> Gilt das auch für Mini-Abo?


 
Das gilt auch für Mini-Abos


----------



## Cuddleman (12. August 2014)

*AW: Neues PCGH-Sonderheft Aufrüsten oder Tunen 2014 jetzt ab 4,49 Euro vorbestellbar*

Endlich habe ich mal was umfassendes schriftliches/gedrucktes in der Hand, was so manche Aufrüstvorstellung ins Wanken bringen kann (sofern die Betroffenen den Artikel lesen wollen, oder verstehen können), so das mit deutlich mehr Nachdruck, sinnvolle Überlegungen stattfinden, die dann diverse finanzielle Aufrüstunstimmigkeiten aufzeigen können.

Erste Erfolge konnte ich schon verbuchen, so das doch noch einmal der Wille zum sparen für ein zukünftiges Hardware-Gesamtpaket, Vorrang fand.
Deshalb ein Danke an die Redakteure!


----------



## FlakZ (12. August 2014)

*AW: Neues PCGH-Sonderheft Aufrüsten oder Tunen 2014 jetzt ab 4,49 Euro vorbestellbar*

Weil hier ja eh über Abos geredet wird, wo ist der Vor-Nachteil von der Digitalen bzw der "Realen" Heft Version?


----------



## Cuddleman (12. August 2014)

*AW: Neues PCGH-Sonderheft Aufrüsten oder Tunen 2014 jetzt ab 4,49 Euro vorbestellbar*

Hab gerade gemerkt, das ich zum falschen Heft kommentiert habe!

 Ist in den richtigen Bereich verschoben worden, obwohl, einiges auch für dieses Heft zutrifft.


----------



## PCGH_Tom (12. August 2014)

*AW: Neues PCGH-Sonderheft Aufrüsten oder Tunen 2014 jetzt ab 4,49 Euro vorbestellbar*



FlakZ schrieb:


> Weil hier ja eh über Abos geredet wird, wo ist der Vor-Nachteil von der Digitalen bzw der "Realen" Heft Version?


 
Das kommt wohl darauf an ob Du lieber auf gedrucktem Papier oder Deinem Tablet liest


----------



## FlakZ (12. August 2014)

*AW: Neues PCGH-Sonderheft Aufrüsten oder Tunen 2014 jetzt ab 4,49 Euro vorbestellbar*

PC eher 

Also das ist mir eher so egal, weil ich lese regel mäßig am PC und am Papier ^^
Kann man wenn man z.b die Heft Version bestellt mit der DVD auch dann am PC lesen also auch Digital?


----------



## Flexsist (12. August 2014)

*AW: Neues PCGH-Sonderheft Aufrüsten oder Tunen 2014 jetzt ab 4,49 Euro vorbestellbar*

Wenn du dir alle Seiten Abscannst oder Abfotografierst schon. 

MfG


----------



## FlakZ (12. August 2014)

*AW: Neues PCGH-Sonderheft Aufrüsten oder Tunen 2014 jetzt ab 4,49 Euro vorbestellbar*

Haha  
Schade :/

Mal die Tage schauen, awww nice Abo prämie WD :0 hmm Game oder Hardware... Schwere entscheidung


----------



## asarualim (10. September 2014)

*AW: Neues PCGH-Sonderheft Aufrüsten oder Tunen 2014 jetzt ab 4,49 Euro vorbestellbar*

was für ne tastatur +maus verwendert der im video o.o


----------

